# Hogs In The Northern Lower



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

About 2wks ago my brother texted me out of his treestand saying he heard grunts and squeeling out in a field (lots of junipers) but couldnt see anything. He said, "bro, it sounds like the 4th barn at the fair". My guess is they were getting after the gutpile from my successful buck hunt a few days prior. This is just south of Cross Village and a bit west of State rd.

Then last night my friend with a pest control service in Boyne City messaged me about a client with hog problems. Their yard is completely fenced in but still had hogs getting into their yard. I'll post more about this as I call him.

Decent amount of action here in our area.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Get some bait out there and smoke some pork.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

junkman said:


> Get some bait out there and smoke some pork.


I'm going to trap them. And yepper, that pork will taste great on the grill. We'll see what happens, there's lots of them in the area.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Perferator said:


> I'm going to trap them. And yepper, that pork will taste great on the grill. We'll see what happens, there's lots of them in the area.


Wish I could join in on the fun.


----------

